# Gutes 2er Team für D3



## Yakk Trisco (13. Mai 2012)

Da ich die meisten Spiele mit meinem Bekannten als 2er Team spiele, suche ich eine gute Kombi für Diablo3. 

Wir haben uns dann doch relativ kurzfristig entschieden D3 zu spielen, hatten nicht vorbestellt und auch keine Beta gespielt. Und irgendwie wollten wir bis vor ein paar Tagen auch nicht wirklich D3 spielen *g* ... naja. wie sagt man so schön ... letztendlich sind wir dem Hype dann doch zum Opfer gefallen *g*

Welche 2er Teams sind zu empfehlen, ergänzen sich gut und vor allem mit welcher Kombi kommt man sehr weit?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Mai 2012)

eigentlich mit allem. testet einfach alles mal an und spielt was euch persönlich gefällt. ein klare rollenaufteilung wie in mmos gibt es nicht. jeder macht damage


----------



## ego1899 (13. Mai 2012)

Ich fand Barbar / Dämonenjäger sehr spaßig, aber ich glaube auch das das relativ egal ist.

Wenn irgendwas nicht zu empfehlen ist dann wären es 2 gleiche oder 2 zu ähnliche Klassen, wie Barbar und Mönch zum Beispiel. Aber selbst das wäre wohl auch recht spaßig...


----------



## Davatar (14. Mai 2012)

Nehmt einfach die beiden Klassen, die Ihr optisch am stylischsten findet und legt los  oder Ihr testet kurz alle Klassen ne Viertelstunde durch, sind ja nur fünf, dann wählt Ihr nachher die Klasse aus, die Euch am besten gefallen hat. Es ist echt völlig egal, was Ihr nehmt, klappt alles wunderbar kombiniert.


----------

